# World Dog Show 2014



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So the world dog show started today, so I thought I would make a post much like I do with most other big shows.

This year the show is being held in Helsinki, Finland.

Today was groups 2, 4 and 8.

Group 2 winners (will post pictures when I get on my laptop)

1) Tricky Ricky from Yarrow-Hi Tech, Affenpinscher from Indonesia










2)It. CH Pouch Cove's Southwind I Love Lucy at Cayuga, Newfoundland from Italy










3)Multi CH. Steadlyn Recognition, Mini Schnauzer from Spain










4) Multi Ch. Sat`Elit Van Helsing, Boxer from Russia










Group 4

1) Dolce Fontana Di Trevi, Standard Wirehaired Dachshund from Italy












2) Multi Ch. Alpheratz Just Do It, Mini Wirehaired Dachshund from Spain











3) oldachs Jolly Joker, Standard Smooth Dachshund from Romania










4) Magik Rainbow Givenchy Hot Couture, Mini Smooth Dachshund from Russia











More to come.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 8

1) Multi CH. Pbj's Back in Black, American Cocker Spaniel from Denmark










2) Multi Ch. Riera Domenika, Golden Retriever from Russia










3) Swedish Ch. Almanza End of Discussion, Flat Coated Retreiver from Sweden











4) Multi CH. Tajmadoran Palmeiro, Portuguese Water Dog from Finland


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your show posts! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I love your show posts! Thanks for keeping us updated.


Thanks, gonna post some random BOBs next


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting! That Newf makes my heart go all a-flutter!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random BOBs from group 2

Dobermann- Multi Ch. Pride Of Russia Barbarossa from Russia










Bulldog- Multi Ch. Heavenbulls Johnny Deep from Italy










Central Asian Ovtcharka- Multi Ch. Ratly Ashs Iz Klovi from Russia










Caucasian Ovtcharka-RUSSKII RISK AVRORA from Russia










Tornjak- Vulcan Boss-Tor from Czech Republic










Cimarron Uruguayo- Multi Ch. Pancho de la Fogueira from Sweden










More from Group 8 next


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post these!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random BOBs from Group 8

Cocker Spaniel- Multi CH. Flyer's Zim Bean from Finland










Spanish Water Dog- Bali de Aronagua from Spain










Welsh Springer Spaniel- Trystyn Gives Benton Goose Bumps from Finland










German Spaniel- Brozhunters Dear Douglas










Lagotto Romagnolo- Gingercreek Truffle Perfect Toffe from Netherlands


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Interesting - that Welshie is from one of the top American kennels, Trystyn. Benton is probably the top Finnish kennel and it looks like they're importing American dogs back now (Americans have been importing Finnish dogs for a while). That's cool. I love to see people working around the world to keep the breed going.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Link to results: http://www.worlddogshow2014.fi/results


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I really appreciate you always posting these threads - thank you!! 

Also, I will NEVER get used to most of the confo bred European Dobermans. I just... no. When it comes to conformation bred dogs, I much more consistently prefer the American ones aesthetically. On another note, that German spaniel is super cute!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for posting these. I am enjoying the pictures. Am I the only one who wants to hug the Spanish Water Dog? Just looks like a plush toy to me for some reason. Is there anywhere I could watch coverage of the show?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

More from group 2

Landseer- Juturna Phyle Us Arsnouphis from Netherlands










Rottweiler- Lemmenmäen Osuma from Finland










Neo Mastiff- Multi Ch. King Louie from Belgium


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Remaru said:


> Thank you for posting these. I am enjoying the pictures. Am I the only one who wants to hug the Spanish Water Dog? Just looks like a plush toy to me for some reason. Is there anywhere I could watch coverage of the show?


I have no clue if they are doing any streaming at all. They do have youtube vids of the obedience world championship that happened a couple days ago. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/SuomenKennelliitto/videos

There facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/wds2014


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And cause they didn't make the group placements the two longhaired dachshund breed winners, and the three rabbit sized dachshunds

Mini longhair- Sensatsia Pitera Chest Imeu from Russia










Standard Longhair- Multi Ch. Ornbergets Amigo










Rabbit wirehaired- Zimberdude Olypiada Sochi- 2014 from Russia 











Could not find pics of the other two rabbit sized dachshunds


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tomorrow's groups are

3- Terrier
5- Spitz and primitive types
6- Scenthounds and related breeds
10- Sighthounds


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm in love with the German Spaniel. That Rottie is very nice looking, too.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Cane Corso BOB- Multi Ch. Dorian Gerassi Corso from Israel 










Austrian Pinscher BOB- Josephine vom Traisenufer


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I am not a fan of that Dobie at all. The Neo though, wow he's gorgeous. Normally they aren't my thing.. but he looks nicer than many pics I've seen of them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I am not a fan of that Dobie at all. The Neo though, wow he's gorgeous. Normally they aren't my thing.. but he looks nicer than many pics I've seen of them.


Yeah I really like the Neo, he has been BOB at crufts the past two years.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Equinox said:


> I really appreciate you always posting these threads - thank you!!
> 
> Also, I will NEVER get used to most of the confo bred European Dobermans. I just... no. When it comes to conformation bred dogs, I much more consistently prefer the American ones aesthetically.


Ugh, I know. Here's another photo of him.... the bigger dobe. Look at those awful feet, and that coarse head. IMO he does not embody what a Doberman was ever intended to look like. *sigh*


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Dog show pictures are fun to see, thank you for showing them! Besides the Golden and a few other common breeds, I love looking at pictures of rare breeds!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Dobe BOB was a bitch, she's the bitch on the left in that shot. The male in that shot is Pride of Russia Sidor, he was BOS in Helsinki.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The Dobe BOB was a bitch, she's the bitch on the left in that shot. The male in that shot is Pride of Russia Sidor, he was BOS in Helsinki.


Whoops! Just goes to show I shouldn't post anything when I'm sleep-deprived!

Same still applies, unfortunately. Awful feet, coarse head. Truth be told, I'll never understand the allure of European conformation-bred dobes.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I`ll admit I can like courser heads in Dobes like seen in the female Doberman,But the male is starting to look like a Great Dane and does have some odd feet. I`m also not really into the pigeon chests. So her head I can like in a male,it shows something when it's not.

Now the Cimarron Uruguayo is one beautiful dog..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Veteran Group Winners Fri

1) Cocker Spaniel- Multi CH. Flyer's Zim Bean from Finland

Picture already shown

2) Mini Longhair Dachshund- Fin Ch. Caelestis Sound-track from Finland










3) Mini Schnauzer- Multi Ch. Super Play's Ocean Wind from Finland










4) Shar Pei- Ingram Rey Victoria Valentina from Russia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Veteran Group Winners Sat.

1) Afghan Hound- Multi Ch. Be A Dream Touch of Freedom from Germany










2) PBGV- Multi Ch. Soletrader Bjorn Borg from Canada










3) Am Staff- Multi Ch. Cuda's Speedfighter from Finland










4) Skye Terrier- Multi Ch. Finnsky Evergreen from Finland


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> Whoops! Just goes to show I shouldn't post anything when I'm sleep-deprived!
> 
> Same still applies, unfortunately. Awful feet, coarse head. Truth be told, I'll never understand the allure of European conformation-bred dobes.


i am with you, if i saw that dobe here in the us my first thought would be byb because it looks *so* wrong. i do not like the boxer either, the muzzle is far too short and bulldoglike.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

That Amstaff is pretty ugly as well. Looks more like a bulldog face then an Amstaff face. I hate this new trend to shorten the muzzle of the Amstaff. These dogs were meant for fighting long fights, gripping, and holding, that dog there is going to start having breathing issues! 

That Male Doberman looks almost like a Great Dane. Ew.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 3 Results (pictures to come when I get home)

1) Wirehaired Fox terrier- King Arthur Van Foliny Home from Belgium










2) Bull Terrier- Dyouknowwhatimean from Finland










3) Smooth Fox Terrier- Multi Ch. Texforrier Get Off My Cloud from Finland










4) Yorkshire Terrier- Multi Ch. Debonaire's Hold Me Now from Sweden


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He's actually not that bad, movement and front shot of Cuda's speedfighter.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't like that skye at all... I have always adored Skyes but that dog is starting to look like a dachshund


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 5 Winners

1) Shiba Inu- GCH. Dragon House Mr. Jones from USA











2) Samoyed- Cabaka's Everything I Do from Denmark










3) Karelian Bear Dog- Bear Buster's Ari from Poland










4) Basenji- High-lite Saturday Night Fever from Finland


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Finnish Spitz BOB 
Loukkaharjun Lapin Ukko








(Pretty sure that's him - I don't read Russian )


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Finnish Spitz BOB
> Loukkaharjun Lapin Ukko
> 
> 
> ...


I will check for you, once I finish the rest of the group winners with pictures.

Edit- Yeah that is him, he's from Finland.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting all those pictures! By the way, lots of Russian competitors this year. 

I love that Landseer, and the Finnish spitz looks cute!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 6 Results

1) Finnish Hound- Räntäaamun Rane from Finland










2) Rhodesian Ridgback- Multi Ch. Faira Arif Kamilifu from Russia










3) PBGV- Multi Ch. Caramel Apple Van Tum-Tum's Vriendjes from Netherlands 










4) Basset Hound- Youra Dos Sete Moinhos from Portugal


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Thanks for posting all those pictures! By the way, lots of Russian competitors this year.
> 
> I love that Landseer, and the Finnish spitz looks cute!


There are breakdowns of each breed by country

Entries per country- http://www.worlddogshow2014.fi/media/wds2014-statistics/entries-per-country

Entries of each breed per country- http://www.worlddogshow2014.fi/sites/default/files/attachments/wds2014_rodut_maat_2.pdf


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Group 5 Winners
> 
> 1) Shiba Inu- GCH. Dragon House Mr. Jones from USA


This is the most dramatic picture I have ever seen.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 10 Results

1) Saluki- Multi Ch. Qirmizi Magnolia from Sweden










2) Azawakh- Azamour Khemosabi from Russia










3) Borzoi- Multi Ch. Zabava Ostrov Catalina from Finland











4) Whippet- Pendahr Fred Perry from Finland










Will be posting some random BOBs from today in a little bit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> This is the most dramatic picture I have ever seen.


It was one of the better ones of just him, so I went with it lol.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 4) Skye Terrier- Multi Ch. Finnsky Evergreen from Finland


Thank you for posting the Skye pic! My Skye Terrier's maternal granddam was from Finnsky.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random BOBs from group 3

Brazilian Terrier- Multi Ch. Dado Do Tingui from Brazil










Glen of Imaal Terrier- GCH. Finnabair Ardmore Ned from USA










German Hunting Terrier- Riss Von Kleinem Fluss from Bosnia-Hertsegovina










Staffordshire Bull Terrier- Multi Ch. Flaming Vortex Brillar from Russia










Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier- Multi Ch. Wheaten My Love Veni Vidi Vici from Finland










Japanese Terrier- Ozaki Farm Jp's Fuji from Poland

http://nihonteria.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/1.jpg

Jack Russel Terrier- Multi Ch. Jackobean La Scuola De Gelosi from Finland










Bedlington Terrier- Ashcroft Wedding Singer from Sweden










Cesky Terrier- Multi Ch. Danae Sue Day Break from Finland










English Toy Terrier- Multi Ch. Fwaggle's Pret-A-Porter from Canada


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of different breeds! Some I haven't seen before! Thanks for sharing these


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random BOBs from group 5

Akita Inu- Multi Ch. Hanakammuri Go Shirai from Russia










head shot- http://akita-shinatoinu.ru/uploads/posts/2012-09/thumbs/1348153165_img_0085.jpg

American Akita- Multi Ch. Melador The Iron Lady from England










Cirneco Dell Etna- Marisla's Alessandria from Finland










Chow Chow- Heart Mind Fire Dei Leoni Imperiali from Italy










Icelandic Sheepdog- Multi Ch. Astvinur Fengur from Sweden










Lapponian Herder- Mikalie Yksainoo from Finland










Large Peruvian Hairless- Multi Ch. Farra Huatuntupaq from Russia










Thai Ridgeback-Thai Ch. Siam Grand Mung-Mee By D-D-P from Thailand










Finnish Lapphund- Petajamaan Viksu from Finland










Shikoku- Multi Ch. Yuu-Saiki V.D. Egmato from Netherlands


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Group 5 Winners
> 
> 1) Shiba Inu- GCH. Dragon House Mr. Jones from USA


What a handsome boy. Love the group 5 dogs


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

The Icelandic sheepdog is really nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 6 BoBs 

Basset Artesian Normand- Multi Ch. Froya Av Solfjelltun from Norway










Dalmatian- Holmankarin Josephine from Finland










GBGV- Palomino Du Greffier Du Rou from Netherlands










Griffon Fauve De Bretagne- Minskuhoff's Griffon Qadir from Finland










Coarsehaired Italian Hound- Vigoroso Gabriella from Finland 










Short haired Italian Hound- Rosa from Finland










Porelaine- Logpoint Dalila from Finland










Bloodhound- Kafka Monologos from Lithuania 










American Foxhound- Midian's Aurora Kiarry from Finland










Otterhound- Nord Ch. Houndville Dasher from Sweden


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I think the Staff actually has a nice build,although admittingly wiith first glace I thought it was a small American Bulldog too. The slightly larger forehead and coloration I think caused that illusion. The Staffy Bull looks pretty nice too from what I can see.

Not a fan of the Boxer either,too short of muzzle and the body and shoulders just kind of look awkward. The Shihoku also looks sort of downhill,although maybe he's just standing awkwardly. Nice Ovtcharka's,Cane Corso,Cimarron Uruguayo,Saluki,Akita,Tai Ridgeback and Karelian beardog. Okay Rottweiler too I guess.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Foresthund said:


> I think the Staff actually has a nice build,although admittingly wiith first glace I thought it was a small American Bulldog too. The slightly larger forehead and coloration I think caused that illusion. The Staffy Bull looks pretty nice too from what I can see.
> 
> Not a fan of the Boxer either,too short of muzzle and the body and shoulders just kind of look awkward. The Shihoku also looks sort of downhill,although maybe he's just standing awkwardly. Nice Ovtcharka's,Cane Corso,Cimarron Uruguayo,Saluki,Akita,Tai Ridgeback and Karelian beardog. Okay Rottweiler too I guess.


With the Shikoku looks like the picture is tilted some, so it's creating illusions, its the best standing pic I could find that I knew for sure was that dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random BOBs Group 10

Afghan Hound- GCH. Tells Matrix Reloaded from USA










Recent shot from Salem-









Greyhound- Multi Ch. Jet's Take No Prisoners from Norway










Spanish Greyhound- Multi Ch. Hot Isle Cayetano from Sweden










Irish Wolfhound- Intrigue Della Bassa Pavese from Italy










Polish Greyhound- Armani Amerss from Poland (I think lol)










Sloughi- Ghazoot Baqiir from Sweden










Hungarian Greyhound- Kuruclesi Teri from Hungary


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tomorrow's Groups are

1- Sheepdogs and Cattledogs
7- Pointing Dogs
9- Companion and Toy Dogs


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> With the Shikoku looks like the picture is tilted some, so it's creating illusions, its the best standing pic I could find that I knew for sure was that dog.


I just tried rotating the pic slightly in photoshop and looks better but still has a slight slope. But when I looked at other photos of the same dog I think it's just the stiffness in the back legs in that pic that gives it that effect. So yep it is just both of those effects making the dog look worse than what it is.

Here's another pic of the same dog,and shows how hard it is to judge conformation completely on one picture. My bad.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Foresthund said:


> I just tried rotating the pic slightly in photoshop and looks better but still has a slight slope. But when I looked at other photos of the same dog I think it's just the stiffness in the back legs in that pic that gives it that effect. So yep it is just both of those effects making the dog look worse than what it is.
> 
> Here's another pic of the same dog,and shows how hard it is to judge conformation completely on one picture. My bad.


You know I was going to post that photo, and now I have completely forgotten why I didn't.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> You know I was going to post that photo, and now I have completely forgotten why I didn't.


Hehe Well I beat ya to it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow I do not like that foxhound at all. It looks like a sighthound...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Wow I do not like that foxhound at all. It looks like a sighthound...


Another shot of her, didn't realize before that it was her too or I would have posted this one.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

She seriously looks part greyhound or something to me. Nothing at all like the foxhounds I've seen here in the states.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayota said:


> She seriously looks part greyhound or something to me. Nothing at all like the foxhounds I've seen here in the states.


She looks pretty much exactly like every foxhound I've ever seen. Slightly less level in the back than I'm used to and MAYBE a tiny bit finer boned, but it's awfully close. The chest and head in particular look right.

But that's only for absolute 100% foxhounds. A lot of people mix them with beagles, harriers, and even the odd walker for hunting and what you get then's all around different -especially in shallower chests and broader/heavier heads. And of course geographical location probably makes difference.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

American Foxhounds are more slender than their English cousin.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm in LOVE with the Tornjak! The greyhound is also stunning.

Pics of this years world show winners are so much better than last year. The Finnish photog is kicking butt


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Late to the game, but I always love to see the Lagotto! Also the Cirneco Dell'Etna. Met them by chance at the only rare breed show I've ever been to, and goodness did they charm the pants off me! Lovely, lovely dogs.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i swear ive seen american foxhounds that didnt look so racy but maybe im imagining things


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Really like the basset Artesian Normand. To be honest I feel that's what basset hounds are supposed to look like... but oh well. 

And seeing the greyhound and galgo (Spanish greyhound) pictures next to each other really points out the differences between the two.  Though for the life of me I wouldn't be able to recognize a Polish or Hungarian greyhound... 

I'm happy with the sighthound (group 10) top 4. Finally the Afghan or whippet did not become best of group. It feels like they almost always get put up as #1, just like many other 'showy' breeds. (not surprised by the Affenpinscher and American cocker coming in 1st in their respective groups..) Rare breeds don't usually make the top 4. So I'm happy the Azawakh made it second! The Saluki and Borzoi are pretty too.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

All these dogs look great!! This would be awesome to go to to see all the rare breeds! I'm on cloud 9 when it comes to seeing rare breeds.

Question for all of you: do you look at the (example here) American and Japanese Akitas as separate breeds or the same? Cause I used to think they're the same, but now I'm seeing some major differences between the two (this goes with any breed).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All these dogs look great!! This would be awesome to go to to see all the rare breeds! I'm on cloud 9 when it comes to seeing rare breeds.
> 
> Question for all of you: do you look at the (example here) American and Japanese Akitas as separate breeds or the same? Cause I used to think they're the same, but now I'm seeing some major differences between the two (this goes with any breed).


Separate. Just like the Newfoundland and the Landseer ECT. They're obviously different, just like with the two Akitas. When I say 'Akita' I mean the original one  Otherwise I'd add 'American' to the name.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All these dogs look great!! This would be awesome to go to to see all the rare breeds! I'm on cloud 9 when it comes to seeing rare breeds.
> 
> Question for all of you: do you look at the (example here) American and Japanese Akitas as separate breeds or the same? Cause I used to think they're the same, but now I'm seeing some major differences between the two (this goes with any breed).


Those two Akitas are completely different. The Akita Inu is the more traditional foxy look. The American Akita has more of a bear like look. I don't mind them being separate.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Veterans Group Winners Sun

1) Puli (other colors)- Multi Ch. Cordmaker Hurdy Gurdy from Denmark










2) Lhasa Apso- Multi Ch. Crystal Eye's Happy Hour from Denmark










3) Shetland Sheepdog- Multi Ch. Shapiro Eye of The Storm from Norway 










4) Chinese Crested- Multi Ch. Sun Dan Puzzle from Finland


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 1 Results

1) Australian Shepherd- UK Ch. Allmark Fifth Avenue from England 










2) Puli (other colors)- Multi Ch. Bubbleton Feel The Spirit from Denmark










3) Bearded Collie- Multi Ch. Paradise For Dirty Talking from Russia










4) Maremma and Abruzzese Sheepdog- Multi Ch. Giotto de Lucus Angitiae from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 7 Results 

1) English Setter- Blue Baltic's Ultra Sonic Bullet from Finland










2) Short Haired Weim- Dalton Silver Angel Flying Forward from Russia










3) Braque d'Auvergne- E'jazz Du Ruisseau Dr Montbrun from France 










4) Gordon Setter- Ludstar Fredrick Frankenstein from Italy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 9 Results

1) Maltese- Cinecitta's Sacha Baron Colon from Italy










2) Standard Poodle (black, brown, white)- Afterglow Maverick Sabre from Peru










3) Bichon Frise- Ashmair Here Comes Sunshine from Finland










4) Tibetan Terrier- Ti La Shu United Magic Colors from Germany










Random to come later when I get on my computer.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Chaos, you as a Weim breeder, how do you like the Weim winner? 

He looks a little bit odd to me... can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for answering you two, I can definitely see the difference! 

The Maremma looks great. I've never seen a Weim with a tail before, so it looks different.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Chaos, you as a Weim breeder, how do you like the Weim winner?
> 
> He looks a little bit odd to me... can't put my finger on it.


He's heavier boned than what we see here in the US, although you can find boys with a good amount of bone. He has a lot of angulation in his rear, causing the slope. Love his front, got a nice masculine head on him. He's a nice balanced dog in my opinion. He is pretty typical of what you will mainly find in Europe.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for describing. I think it's the angulation that made me think something was off. I went through pics of stud dogs on the Dutch Weimaraner club website and found none that kinda looked like him. Then again, none of them are world dog show winners, lol. 

And you're welcome, Spirit.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Randoms from Group 1

Australian Cattle Dog- Multi Ch. Windwarrior's Sweet N'toxic from Finland










http://windwarriorsacd.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/tirretalt.jpg

Belgian Laekenois- Jereck D'eroudur from Finland










Belgian Malinois- No How Boring Pal from Finland










Border Collie- Fin CH. Maccabee Angel's Kiss from Finland










Bouvier Des Ardennes- Multi CH. Hasenhirsch Alpha from Finland










Ceskoslovensky Vlcak- Vacuna Passo Dell Lupe from Italy 

http://www.clc-italia.it/upload/6f2dad5e7a.jpg

Catalan Sheepdog- Multi Ch. Atengos Great Pretender from Sweden










Lancashire Heeler- Multi Ch. Myheels Tuxedo from Finland










Smooth Coated Pyrenean Shepherd- Bila Du Pic D'espade from Finland










Rough Coated Pyrenean Shepherd- Hob Nob's Gemme from Netherlands










Puli (White)- Castlewolf Unique Windy from Finland












More from Group 1 to come


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

German Shepherd- Santbiri Ultra from Russia











Schapendoes- La Familia's Teunchakka Filur Fiano from Sweden










Chodsky Pes- Britta Z Jamenských Valíků from Finland










White Swiss Shepherd- Waroggi Maitreya from Norway










Sheltie- Shellrick's Quite Right from Sweden










Rough Collie- Seabound's New Love In Town from Sweden 








\

Smooth Collie- Koiruuksien Typy on Tahti from Finland


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

That white Swiss shepherd is a beauty. Wow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Random Group 7 BOBs

Braque du Bourbonnais- Hunter Gyldenskov De La Pierre D'or from Norway










Dutch Partridge Dog- Bart Fan 'T Suydevelt from Netherlands










Large Munsterlander- Barbel Vom Lowenberg from Finland










Picardy Spaniel- Ramesuon Ursula from Finland










Pont Audemer Spaniel- Westgrove Quatra Rua from Finland










Weimaraner (Longhair)- Classic Dream's Hazel Grouse from Sweden










Pudelpointer- Aika Von Der Engelburg from Finland










Small Munsterlander- Herrskapets I-Kurbits from Sweden










French Wire-haired Korthals Pointing Dog- Geisha Du Jardin De Coralicia from France










Irish Setter- Applegrove Bechamel from Russia


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I love, love, love these dogs:


>


Not a huge fan of this guy's nose rope and how high his rump is but I love him too


>


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The silhouette on that White Swiss is stunning


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

All the dogs look amazing! I'm waiting on the Kooiker! 

Chaos--I've always wondered, how do you pronounce Schapendoes? I know I'm saying it wrong.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That Picardy Spaniel is gorgeous! What a pretty dog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All the dogs look amazing! I'm waiting on the Kooiker!
> 
> Chaos--I've always wondered, how do you pronounce Schapendoes? I know I'm saying it wrong.


I think I went looking for the kooikerhondje but couldn't find a picture of the winner


To be honest I have no clue. I think it's sha-pen-dus but that's a total guess


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 9 Random BOBs

Bolognese- Aquavit Hotblooded from Sweden










Cavalier King Charles Spaniel- Gentleline's Cosmetic from Sweden










Coton De Tulear- Flamencoton Eternity from Slovenia










Kromfohrlander- Cierimon Barokki from Finland










Papillon- Expana's Sea Dragon Conqueror from Thailand










Phalene- Noble Nadirs Oliver from Finland










French Bulldog- A'vigdors Ramasseur Des Compliments from Russia










Russkaja Tsvetnaja Bolanka- Sozvezdie Diany Shanezhka from Finland










Short Haired Russian Toy- Grand Tandem Sorvi Golova from Russia










Long Haired Russian Toy- Stempfort Yunistrim Korrado Boss from Russia


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Poodles 

Moyen (grey, apricot, red)- Dragonflame's Golden Eye from Finland










Moyen (black, brown, white)- Shining Sun S Tsvetochnoi Poljany from Czech Republic 










Toy- Smash Jp Winner Take it All from Japan


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

That WSS is lovely!! Not quite what I'm used to, but I think I am more used to the American White Shepherd type? 



sizzledog said:


> Ugh, I know. Here's another photo of him.... the bigger dobe. Look at those awful feet, and that coarse head. IMO he does not embody what a Doberman was ever intended to look like. *sigh*


I really feel bad for saying this, but it is a WORLD of a difference looking at that male Doberman, and immediately the group photo of your crew in your signature. Aesthetically, I like Dobermans for their elegance, and I don't think they need that coarseness and size and gigantic chest to have presence. After all, that's exactly why I love the well bred Dobes I see here. But every time I see a confo bred Euro Dobe, I just feel like there's too much of... well, everything. As a stand alone dog, it's not an unsightly dog, but as a Doberman Pinscher it's just not what I expect or want to see. 

Also, not sure if it's just the picture, but I am not a fan of that crop job.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

While I'm not a fan of show bred BC's, I do find the BOBs BC gorgeous. What I've noticed, is that American show bred BC's seem to be thicker,& have more coat. Then again, I really don't have much interested in American show lines, so I haven't seen many.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Had the privilege to see Tricky Ricky in the flesh when Ping and Tor (his handlers) brought him to Malaysia to show early this year! He went BIS2, I think.

Also saw Expana's Sea Dragon Conquerer (Howard) who was shown here last September.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> While I'm not a fan of show bred BC's, I do find the BOBs BC gorgeous. What I've noticed, is that American show bred BC's seem to be thicker,& have more coat. Then again, I really don't have much interested in American show lines, so I haven't seen many.


Ah, show bred BCs. That's a whole can of worms. 

I'll admit I find a lot of them pretty, though I prefer much lighter boned, delicate, and smaller individuals than are typically in the (American) show rings.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BIS

1) Tricky Ricky From Yarrow-Hi Tech, Affenpinscher from Indonesia 










2) Cinecitta' Sasha Baron Colen, Maltese from Italy










3) Kingarthur Van Foliny Home, Wire Fox Terrier from Belgium










4) Pbj's Back In Black, American Cocker Spaniel from Denmark


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

>


am I the only one who scrolled past this pictures and took a second to comprehend that this whole situation was not a Barbie playset? 

as for the barbie collie...for the first time...like..ever.. I was not completely disgusted by the winner lol


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pics!

I don't think I like white Golden Retrievers (yeah yeah, cream or whatever the right word is). It seems like all the GRs I see in shows are really light. Shouldn't Goldens be. . .golden?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I don't think I like white Golden Retrievers (yeah yeah, cream or whatever the right word is). It seems like all the GRs I see in shows are really light. Shouldn't Goldens be. . .golden?


There are different breed standards for the Golden,

The AKC breed standard states


> Color: Rich, lustrous golden of various shades. Feathering may be lighter than rest of coat. With the exception of graying or whitening of face or body due to age, any white marking, other than a few white hairs on the chest, should be penalized according to its extent. Allowable light shadings are not to be confused with white markings. *Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable.* Some latitude should be given to the light puppy whose coloring shows promise of deepening with maturit



But this was an FCI show and the FCI breed standard is based on the breed's standard in the country of origin (in this case being England)


> COLOUR : *Any shade of gold or cream*, neither red nor mahogany. A few white hairs on chest only, permissible.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Ah, show bred BCs. That's a whole can of worms.
> 
> I'll admit I find a lot of them pretty, though I prefer much lighter boned, delicate, and smaller individuals than are typically in the (American) show rings.


Yeah... Especially, on BC specific forum. It's like war when show bred BC's are mentioned. 

I too like lighter bonded, smaller BC individuals(as with many other herders). 


Willowy said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I don't think I like white Golden Retrievers (yeah yeah, cream or whatever the right word is). It seems like all the GRs I see in shows are really light. Shouldn't Goldens be. . .golden?


Same here,I was going to say something, but never got around to it. The color just bugs me, it's too late, really dark reds, bug me too. I'm just not a fan,I don't have anything wrong with it.

I really love my Aunts dog. Small field bred Golden. Awesome drive, temperament,& I love the dogs structure.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> The AKC breed standard states
> (Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable.)


But it's American shows I'm watching and the dogs are just as light. Are the judges ignoring that part? I mean, not that it changes anything---I'm sure they're delightful dogs---just not what I expect a GOLDEN dog to look like.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Willowy said:


> But it's American shows I'm watching and the dogs are just as light. Are the judges ignoring that part? I mean, not that it changes anything---I'm sure they're delightful dogs---just not what I expect a GOLDEN dog to look like.


Which shows are you watching exactly, where a cream golden wins?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I don't think I like white Golden Retrievers (yeah yeah, cream or whatever the right word is). It seems like all the GRs I see in shows are really light. Shouldn't Goldens be. . .golden?


I prefer darker, more gold or even reddish goldens.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Equinox said:


> That WSS is lovely!! Not quite what I'm used to, but I think I am more used to the American White Shepherd type?


Most white Swiss shepherds look like that over here. Short coats are starting to disappear in favor of fluffier dogs. I think this dog looks stunning, but you're starting to see samoyed type dogs as well, with massive coats, which is a shame imo.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Siberian Husky BOB (since I forgot to put it up)

Gjel Gamekeeper from Russia


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Avie said:


> Most white Swiss shepherds look like that over here. Short coats are starting to disappear in favor of fluffier dogs. I think this dog looks stunning, but you're starting to see samoyed type dogs as well, with massive coats, which is a shame imo.


That is just bizarre, I love the dog here but they should not be as fluffy as a samoyed... That is incorrect for the breed.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Kayota said:


> That is just bizarre, I love the dog here but they should not be as fluffy as a samoyed... That is incorrect for the breed.


I fully agree. Too bad some breeders and judges don't. 









Dutch stud dogs

I had someone ask if Samoyeds were used somewhere down the line in the white Swiss shepherd breed, and I totally get why they would think that if they happened to meet a dog like this.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All the dogs look amazing! I'm waiting on the Kooiker!
> 
> Chaos--I've always wondered, how do you pronounce Schapendoes? I know I'm saying it wrong.


I missed this entirely! 

The 'ch' sound is typically Dutch and very difficult for non-Dutch speaker to pronounce. It's kind of like the Swedish 'sj' sound in that way (and sounds a bit similar). It's a harsh sound and... ok, I'm totally killing all charm that may or may not have surrounded the Dutch language, lol... but it's like the sound you make in the back of your throat when you've got slime stuck in there and want to get it loose to spit it out. I don't know how else to describe it, hahaha  German and Dutch is quite similar in many areas, but Germans can't pronounce this sound either, which is why during WOII the Dutch used it to identify Germans by making them pronounce 'Scheveningen'. Imposters failed every time. 

Back to the subject! 

By saying SHA-PEN-DOO-S you're as close as possible. 

Oh, and I found the Kooikerhondje BOB: 

Manusia's Olivia, Finland








http://personal.inet.fi/luonto/elli.tolleri/wiiantiedot.htm


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Avie said:


> I fully agree. Too bad some breeders and judges don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually didn't know long hair became that big of a thing with the swiss shepherds. So far in the U.S I`ve only seen the shorter haired variety. I see plenty of regular GSD's with long coats though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Found a 14 min vid of the Group 7 judging

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elcNMIl4c9I

Oh um the dog that comes in after the spinone that looks like a weim with a mustache is the Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Group 1 Judging- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zb2WUMsVFQ

Group 3 Judging- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0VdTs1K3K4

Group 5- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyErWje4jjI

Group 6- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA1beEGFh6A

Group 9- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaxE84voZ2o

Group 10- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2kRj3Ctb8A

They are just short vids but at least they are something lol.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the vids, Chaos! 



Foresthund said:


> I actually didn't know long hair became that big of a thing with the swiss shepherds. So far in the U.S I`ve only seen the shorter haired variety. I see plenty of regular GSD's with long coats though.


Plenty of long coated GSD type dogs over here too, usually either a longhaired GSD or an Altdeutscher schäferhund (Old German Shepherd). They're becoming wildly popular. I've got three of them in my street alone. 

Long hair became pretty big in white Swiss shepherds over the last decade. I think it's a shame. I mean sure, a little fluffy is ok, like the WDS winner *drool* but a dog like I posted above? No way. Give it another decade though, and I can see them being the normal WSS look. Unfortunately.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Your welcome, wish there were vids of the other three groups.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, that's a shame, but oh well. It's nice to have these vids.  

I've seen 10 and am now watching 1. First thing that struck me is how uncomfortable the Saarloos looks. Typical for the breed, but still... feeling sorry for the dog. I remember going to a show with twenty Saarloos wolfdogs and they all acted like that. Super awkward to watch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Yeah, that's a shame, but oh well. It's nice to have these vids.
> 
> I've seen 10 and am now watching 1. First thing that struck me is how uncomfortable the Saarloos looks. Typical for the breed, but still... feeling sorry for the dog. I remember going to a show with twenty Saarloos wolfdogs and they all acted like that. Super awkward to watch.


Some dogs just can't handle the spotlight, the crowds and the cameras, the pointer was the same way in group 7. You see it sometimes at big shows in the US too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some dogs just can't handle the spotlight, the crowds and the cameras, the pointer was the same way in group 7. You see it sometimes at big shows in the US too.


I've seen a number of Welshies with this problem, even at small shows. Many of them just don't enjoy the spotlight. 

Watson has never had that issue. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I've seen a number of Welshies with this problem, even at small shows. Many of them just don't enjoy the spotlight.
> 
> Watson has never had that issue. lol


BB doesn't either, but some Weims certainly do.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just noticed while watching group 3, that the Skye I posted was wrong. So I went back and looks like what was posted as BOB when I looked was now BOS, so the real BOB is

Finnsky Momentous from Ireland (I think)


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yay! I like that Skye much better! It looks like how I think of a skye, that other one looked almost dachshund-like to me!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some dogs just can't handle the spotlight, the crowds and the cameras, the pointer was the same way in group 7. You see it sometimes at big shows in the US too.


There was a woman aat tthe last show i wwent to with four chinese cresteds who were all absolutely terrified. They were shaking and nobody could touch them. Very wrong temperament for the breed, and naturally none of them placed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sunday Aug 10 Veterans Group vid- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht1cvtzFMoI&list=UUm8WY4tBQUr2Z9Iz9-K3BsA

Just want to point out something I just noticed. The BOB BC, is the BOB Veteran BC, so she can be seen in both vids. She is 10 years old.

The BOS BC is also the BOS veteran, he's almost 13.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Avie said:


> Thanks for the vids, Chaos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I prefer the shorter coats on both types as well. Fluffy is cute,but would be more of a pain to groom and would not likely do as well in the heat. Plus they just seem more handsome to me that way.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I definitely prefer the American version in most breeds. I can't stand the slanted back that they have on the Doberman and Boxers, and sporting type breeds. It's one thing to have that angle on a GSD who's squatting, it quite a different thing to have it on a dog who's standing four square.

I'm also not a fan of either of the Afghans. The veterans shoulders look like they're all the way up in their ears and the face on the Matrix dog is just blah.


----------



## Finech (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to share with you all the photos we took from World Dog Show 2014 in Helsinki, even though some time has passed since it took place:

http://kuvauksellista.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Koirat/Koiranäyttelyt/World+Dog+Show+2014+Helsinki/

There is a folder for each day, divided into breed judging rings and the big ring photos. Enjoy!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful photographs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes gorgeous photos. Thanks for posting.


----------

